# Postmates Question about Vehicle Types



## UberHedgehog (Jul 4, 2016)

So Postmates now has an area where you can change your Vehicle Type through the app (Account > Vehicle Selection > Choose your Vehicle )

For me, it give me many options. I know the info about bikes, but nothing concerning the difference between Car, Truck, Van.

Is there any advantage or disadvantage between the 3? At the moment. I have it Selected on Van for testing, but haven't really seen any difference.

Was wondering if anyone on here might have some insight on the 3.

Thanks.


----------



## phirenze (Sep 11, 2016)

UberHedgehog said:


> So Postmates now has an area where you can change your Vehicle Type through the app (Account > Vehicle Selection > Choose your Vehicle )
> 
> For me, it give me many options. I know the info about bikes, but nothing concerning the difference between Car, Truck, Van.
> 
> ...


I would imagine it determines what sort of payload you can handle. If you have "Van" checked they may send you a delivery for a big screen TV or something?


----------

